
FB reporting tool goes to nowhere? - ponny
We&#x27;ve had a problem for a few weeks now with an obviously fake Facebook page clone. We&#x27;ve reported it and had some concerned users have done the same.  Today it just tried to friend my wife, a bunch of my friends, and who knows how many others because we&#x27;re getting queries about it.  My friend accepted the friend request and got this spam&#x2F;scam (we&#x27;re a competition platform, for context):<p>&quot;CONGRATULATIONS !!! You were chosen as the winner today.  Grab your prize now by confirming the list on the official site in my top post before I declare your prize has expired.  QUICKLY QUICKLY get your present now.  Reply (READY) if you are ready.&quot;<p>Here&#x27;s our real FB username: Gleamapp
Here&#x27;s the clone username: rieska.putriap<p>Anyone know a trick to making reports work?  Maybe an alternate channel that doesn&#x27;t go in to their massive moderation queue (I can imagine they&#x27;re a bit busy in 2020)?
======
ponny
Update: This from Facebook just now...

We reviewed the profile you reported and found that it doesn't go against any
of our Community Standards. If there's something specific on this profile that
you think we should review (e.g. a photo), please report the content itself.
We want to keep Facebook safe and welcoming for everyone, so thanks again for
taking the time to report this.

------
ponny
Update: Submitted a copyright complaint to FB. Seems to have made the page go
away now.

------
ponny
Update: also friended my mum :-\

